# Holiday music I'm currently listening to...



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I thought it would be nice to have a dedicated holiday music thread for the next couple of months, pull it together instead of putting it with other non classical listening. Although this is in the non classical forum, feel free to post classical holiday music here as well, such as Christmas Oratorios, Messiah, Nutcracker and the like as I know those are popular listening this time of year.

If forum mods prefers this in classical listening that's fine too, but just be aware my intent is to pull all genres of holiday-ish music in together


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Listened to the new Pentatonix Christmas album yesterday. Not as good as the first two, but it did have one of my favorite songs "Hallelujah" (originally by Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
This one goes first, every year, whilst decorating the house for the festive period, family tradition.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Listened to this recently - superb arrangement of my favourite carol; it's like Christmas and Halloween all wrapped up in one!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Harry Connick. Jr.*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Should be in anyone's collection.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Boney M.

Not that I _want_ to listen to it. In fact, I'd rather chew off my own left foot. But you cannot walk into a supermarket without having the stuff poured over you like a bucket of warm, slightly fermented syrup.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

These are my family's favorites. I had to look long and hard to find a replacement for the Pete King vinyl my mom bought in the early 60's. I eventually had buy a reel-to-reel copy and get it converted to cd. Now it's on youtube so I don't have to worry.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

brianvds said:


> Not that I _want_ to listen to it. In fact, I'd rather chew off my own left foot. But you cannot walk into a supermarket without having the stuff poured over you like a bucket of warm, slightly fermented syrup.


Well said Sir.

That's how I feel about all commercial Christmas Music. If it's not good enough to hear in August, it's not good enough anytime.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Yesterday I listened to the Bernstein/NYPO album.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Fritz Wunderlich: The Christmas Album*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Renata Tebaldi - Christmas Festival
*


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't believe in the concept of holiday music, whatever holiday that is. Holidays are just ideal times to find some more time to listen to good music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*The sound of Christmas.*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland : Joy to the Wolrd.*


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Thomas Hampson Christmas. It's pretty straight-forward.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Now it's the Ormandy/Philly Joy of Christmas. Their Columbia and RCA Christmas albums are both greatly enjoyable.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

This was a little strange but very enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​*The RCA Christmas album. *


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Weihnachten*

Adam: O Holy Night

Bach, J S:
Christmas Oratorio, BWV248: Ach mein herzliebes Jesulein
Christmas Oratorio, BWV248: Sinfonia 'Hirtenmusik'
Nun seid ihr wohl gerochen

Gruber, F: Stille Nacht

Humperdinck: Abendsegen 'Abends will ich schlafen gehn' (Hänsel und Gretel)

Mozart, L:
Divertimento in F major 'Eine musikalische Schlittenfahrt'

Praetorius, M:
Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen

Saint-Saëns: 
Oratorio de Noël (Christmas Oratorio), Op. 12: Tollite Hostias

Schütz:
Dank sagen wir alle Gott

Tchaikovsky:
The Nutcracker, Op. 71: Overture
The Nutcracker: March
The Nutcracker: Waltz of the Snowflakes

trad.:

O du fröhliche
Es wird schon glei dumpa

Waldteufel: Les Patineurs - Valse, Op. 183

Yon:
Gesu bambino

*Piotr Beczala* (tenor)

_Wiener Sangerknaben_, Chorus Viennensis, Anton Mittermayr


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Bernstein's Christmas album. *


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
* Christmas with Kiri Te Kanawa *- Carols from Coventry Cathedral


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Luciano Pavarotti: O Holy Night.*


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Right now I'm hearing - Festival of Carols in Brass/Philadelphia Brass Ensemble. My favorite Christmas recording


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
* Christmas With Leontyne Price 
*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Weihnachten Mit Hermann Prey*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​*Singphonic Christmas
*

Christmas songs from around Europe.

Die Singphoniker


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Perfect Christmas - 1920s, 30s, 40s Festive Vintage Tunes (Past Perfect) [Full Album]
(I have it from an inside source that this is actually the real Santa Claus on the cover).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Marilyn Horne*


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Christmas with London Brass, it's super


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Christmas songs from Europe: *Elly Ameling*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Christmas with Placido Domingo*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*A Carnegie Hall Christmas Concert*
Recorded live on 8th December 1991
Kathleen Battle/ Frederica von Stade.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Kathleen Battle: A Christmas Celebration
*

Orchestra of St. Luke's / Leonard Slatkin (Conductor),


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​*The Christmas album*/ Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Early this morning it's Christmas Music from Medieval Hungary/Anonymous 4


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Always my favorites, so I'm listening to for whole weeks :


Jethro Tull, because there are a lot of christmas flute there.


and my 2016 favorite :


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​_Bohemian Christmas Pastoral Songs (Ceske Pastorely)
_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio*

Mendelssohn: Von Himmel hoch, chorale cantata
Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig.
Such a fine recording.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Anneliese Rothenberger* : Advent and Christmas songs.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Johnny & Edgar Winter


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​*Renata Tebald*i ; Christmas songs.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The Sixteen / Harry Christophers
Song of the Nativity

Release Date October 14, 2016
Duration01:13:42
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateDecember 7, 2015 - December 9, 2015
Recording Location
Church of St Alban the Martyr, Holborn, London


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Mormon Tabernacle Choir / Orchestra at Temple Square
O Come Little Children

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:19:22
Genre
Holiday
Classical
Religious
Styles
Holidays
Recording DateDecember 8, 2016 - December 10, 2016
Recording Location
Conference Center in Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Neeme Järvi / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Release Date November 3, 2014
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Josh Garrels
The Light Came Down

Release Date November 24, 2016
Genre
Holiday


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra
The Lost Christmas Eve

Release Date October 12, 2004
Duration01:14:30
Genre
Pop/Rock
Holiday
Styles
Christmas
Holidays
Prog-Rock
Recording Location
Soundtracks Recording Studio, New York, NY


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Bach* : Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Helen Donath (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Eberhard Büchner (tenor), Peter Schreier (tenor), Robert Holl (bass), Andrea Ihle (soprano)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Trumpet Ensemble Ludwig Guttler, Staatskapelle Dresden Peter Schreier conducting.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Ah, come on. Don't start this 4 weeks in advance. It just dilutes the meaning.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​*Renate Tebaldi*: Christmas festival.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
The Joy of Christmas.

Mormon Tabernacle Choir/ New York Philharmonic/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
_Christmas Songs With Carlo Bergonzi_

Carlo Bergonzi

Austrian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Gumpoldskirch Boys Choir, Paul Angerer


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Lucia Popp sings Bohemian Christmas song.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

_*my nightmare*_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Eybler: Christmas Oratorio

Sabine Ritterbusch, Waltraud Hoffmann-Mucher, Harry van Berne, Jelle Draijer, 
Bremer Domchor, Alsfelder Vokalensemble, I Febiarmonici, Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Bach * - Christmas Oratorio, BWV248:

Agnes Giebel, Marga Höffgen, Hertha Traxel, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Thomanerchor Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Thomas


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Pentatonix, whose holiday music I enjoy very much. (at least most of the arrangements)

*PTXmas*









*That's Christmas to Me*


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Amy Grant - Hark! The Herald Angels Sing


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Mahalia Jackson, Silent night.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Rock Power Praise II - The Herald Angels Sing


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Christmas songs: Price/ Karajan *


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Ella Fitzgerald's Christmas Album


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
The sound of Christmas.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Weihnachtslieder / Christmas songs.

Hermann Prey (baritone),


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

My favorite swinging Christmas jazz album of all time, so warm and sincere, with Christal Lewis, the great Peter Erskine on drums and Alan Pasqua on piano in an amazing rhytym section and also doing the arrangements. I recommend the entire album for jazz lovers; I fell in love the first time I heard it.
















Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Singphonic Christmas
Christmas songs from around Europe

trad.: Canco de nadal
trad.: Entre le boeuf et l'ane gris
trad.: Il est né le divin Enfant
trad.: Kling no klocka
anon.: O sanctissima
trad.: Quelle est cette odeur agréable?
trad.: Romance de Virgen y e l Ciego
trad.: Still, O Himmel
trad.: Venid cantad
trad.: Vom Himmel hoch
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, Op. 28
Britten: A Ceremony Of Carols, Op. 28: Interlude
Grieg: Du gronne, glitrende tre (The Green, Shining Tree)
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Hairston, Jester: Mary's Boy Child
Haydn, M: Heiligste Nacht
Hiller, W: Harfenklänge - 3 Christmas Songs for harp solo
Hopkins, J H: We three Kings of Orient are
Praetorius, M: Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Jennifer Nettles: Go Tell It On the Mountain






She also does great versions of Little Drummer Boy, Do You Hear What I Hear, and O Holy Night.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Fritz Wunderlich: The Christmas Album
*
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's my piano arrangement of O come all ye faithful. Seasons greetings!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
_The Glorious Sound of Christmas
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
_Berliner Philharmoniker: The Christmas Album_

Sylvia McNair, Delores Ziegler, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Andreas Schmidt, Sigurd Brauns, Heinz Rehfuss, Rachel Harnisch, Kay Johannsen, Adolf Scherbaum, Karlheinz Zöller, Lothar Koch, Michel Schwalbé, Nicanor Zabaleta

Blechbläserensemble der Berliner Philharmoniker, Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor, Schwedischer Rundfunkchor, Die 12 Cellisten der Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, James Levine, Semyon Bychkov, Fritz Lehmann, Claudio Abbado, Ernst Märzendorfer


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
_Christmas with: Anneliese Rothenberger_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

O Holy Night: _Christmas With Marilyn Horne and The Mormon Tabernacle Choir_

Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Mormon Tabernacle Choir, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Frank Asper (organ), Richard P. Condie (director), Alexander Schreiner (organ)

Jerold Ottley, Jerold D. Ottley

trad.: Angels We Have Heard On High
trad.: Deck the Hall
anon.: Joy to the world
trad.: O Tannenbaum
trad.: The Holly and the Ivy
Adam: O Holy Night
Berlin, I: White Christmas
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Yon: Gesu bambino


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

*Johnny Mathis ~ Merry Christmas*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Bach *: Weihnachtsoratorium [Christmas Oratorio]

Michel Corboz & Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Brodard (bass vocals), Kurt Equiluz (tenor vocals), Barbara Schlick (soprano vocals), Carolyn Watkinson (contralto vocals), Fabienne Viredaz (soprano vocals)

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble, Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
_Placido Domigo & Friends celebrate Christmas in Vienna._

trad.: Adeste fideles
trad.: Angels We Have Heard On High
trad.: Deck the Hall
trad.: Ding dong! merrily on high
trad.: The Twelve Days Of Christmas
Adam: O Holy Night
Berlin, I: White Christmas
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Holst: In the Bleak Mid-winter (Cranham)
Leontovich: Carol of the Bells
Niles: I wonder as I wander
Yon: Gesu bambino


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​_An Olde English Christmas_

The John Alldis Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

anon.: Coventry Carol
anon.: God rest ye merry, gentlemen
anon.: I Saw Three Ships
trad.: In Dulci Jubilo
anon.: O Tannenbaum
anon.: Pat-a-Pan
anon.: The first Nowell
trad.: The Holly and the Ivy
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Kirkpatrick: Away in a Manger
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Joy to the World - *Dame Joan Sutherland*

Dame Joan Sutherland

The Ambrosian Singers & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.

trad.: Angels We Have Heard On High
trad.: Deck the Hall
trad.: Good King Wenceslas
trad.: The Holly and the Ivy
trad.: The Twelve Days Of Christmas
trad.: What Child is this? (Greensleeves)
Adam: O Holy Night
Gounod: Repentir (O Divine Redeemer)
Mason, L: Joy to the World
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful
Willis, R S: It came upon the midnight clear (Carol)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*A Family Christmas
*

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano vocals), Jouko Harjanne (trumpet), Michael George (bass vocals), Thomas Hampson (baritone vocals), Chanticleer (vocal ensemble), Bells of Dresdner Kreuzkirche (bells), Michael George (baritone vocals), Dresdener Kreuzchor, Giovanni Antonini (director), Enrico Onofri (violin)

Lichfield Cathedral Choir, London Brass, Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Coventry Cathedral Choir, Dresdner Kreuzchor, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Il Giardino Armonico, Rudolf Mauersberger, Robin Stapleton, Hugh Wolff


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A Jolly Christmas from Frank Sinatra

Frank Sinatra (vocals)

Ralph Brewer Singers, The, Gordon Jenkins


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Christmas Treasures on RCA.

Various Artists*

1 
The Nutcracker Overture
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
2 
Angels We Have Heard on High
Traditional

3 
The First Nowell
Traditional

Giorgio Tozzi

4 
Sleigh Ride
Leroy Anderson / Mitchell Parish

Boston Pops Orchestra

5 
O Holy Night
Adolphe Adam / John Sullivan Dwight

Rosalind Elias

6 
Deck the Halls With Boughs of Holly
Traditional

Robert Shaw Chorale

7 
O Come All Ye Faithful
Frederick Oakeley / John Francis Wade

Mario Lanza

8 
Santa Claus Is Coming to Town
J. Fred Coots / Haven Gillespie

Boston Pops Orchestra

9 
Ave Maria
Franz Schubert

Marian Anderson

10
Carol of the Bells
Mykola Leontovych / Peter J. Wilhousky

Marian Anderson

11 
I Saw Three Ships
William Sandys / Traditional

Rosalind Elias / Giorgio Tozzi

12 
The Nutcracker: Waltz of the Flowers
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky

Chicago Symphony Orchestra

13 
Hark! The Herald Angels Sing
Felix Mendelssohn / Charles Wesley

Mario Lanza

14 
Evening Prayer
Engelbert Humperdinck

Norman Luboff Choir

15 
Sleigh Ride
Leroy Anderson / Mitchell Parish

Boston Pops Orchestra

16 
Guardian Angels
Gerda Beilenson / Harpo Marx

Mario Lanza

17 
The Nutcracker: Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy
Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky

Chicago Symphony Orchestra

18 
God Rest You Merry Gentlemen
Traditional

Robert Shaw Chorale

19 
White Christmas
Irving Berlin

Boston Pops Orchestra

20 
Ride on, King Jesus
Hall Johnson

Leontyne Price

21 
Silent Night
Franz Grüber / Joseph Mohr

Robert Shaw Chorale

22 
O Little Town of Bethlehem
Phillip Brooks / Lewis Redner

Mario Lanza

23 
Hallelujah
George Frederick Handel

Robert Shaw Chorale


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Stile Antico
A Wondrous Mystery: Renaissance Music for Christmas

Release Date October 9, 2015
Duration01:12:47
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateFebruary, 2015
Recording Location
All Hallows Church, Gosepl Oak, London


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
From last night with some drinks with close neighbours.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*The sound of Christmas.
*


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy Christmas Everyone! :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Fritz Wunderlich: The Christmas Album*

Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

trad.: Es ist ein Ros'
anon.: Es ist ein' Ros' entsprungen
trad.: Es kommt ein Schiff geladen
trad.: Ich steh an deiner Krippen hier
trad.: In Dulci Jubilo
anon.: Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
trad.: Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
trad.: O Freude über Freude!
trad.: Still, still, still
trad.: Vom Himmel hoch
trad.: Was soll das bedeuten?
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Praetorius, M: In dulci jubilo


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The Right Connection - Psalm 19 (1976)

This is the first "JPOP" sound.....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Saint-Saens*: Christmas Oratorio

Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I do not know what is meant by "holiday" music. I do not distinguish music into holiday and non-holiday. This November I had my holiday in Nepal (1 month around Annapurnas trek), it was cold and evenings were spent in the sleeping bag, and I uploaded into my cell phone all the symphonies of Bruckner (Skrowaczewski) and Prokofjev (Weller) and Vaughan Williams + a couple of prog rock albums (early Genesis, Camel) and some jazz (Bitches Brew by Miles Davis and Let My Children Hear Music by Charles Mingus)


----------

